# Mountain bike fit upright with wheels in a Chevy Suburban?



## rrpalma (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello,

I'm considering buying a new Suburban, but first need to know if I can fit my usual cargo in the trunk.

Usually, it's 3 people in the truck (inc the driver), but also need to take 2 mountain bikes and a large dog crate / kennel along. I'm willing to remove the 3rd seat, and perhaps fold one of the 2nd row seats, but bikes need to travel up-right, without removing the wheels or lowering the seat posts. Although the bikes are size small (Yeti 575 and ARC), I'm concerned that they will not fit in the trunk because of them been too high.

Maybe I would be better served with a full sized van, like the Savana?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

rrpalma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering buying a new Suburban, but first need to know if I can fit my usual cargo in the trunk.
> 
> ...


I think you can fit all that in if you take off the front wheels and use a fork mount. The biggest limitation is the Suburban doesn't have the interior height to allow you to keep the front wheels on. If you need to keep the front wheels on, you'll need a full size van. that's not a bad idea. I was wanting the same thing, but then you have to secure the bikes. That's not hard, but I figured out that taking the front wheels of and anchoring the bike to a fork mount is just as easy as most other securing methods.


----------



## rrpalma (Mar 25, 2008)

bsdc said:


> (...) The biggest limitation is the Suburban doesn't have the interior height to allow you to keep the front wheels on. If you need to keep the front wheels on, you'll need a full size van. that's not a bad idea. (..).


thanks for reading! Yes, that's what I'm thinking...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have an 09 Suburban. No way bikes fit in back with wheels. I use a T2 on the back. Then I can fit tons of gear in the truck.


----------



## rrpalma (Mar 25, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I have an 09 Suburban. No way bikes fit in back with wheels. I use a T2 on the back. Then I can fit tons of gear in the truck.


Thanks for reading! What size bikes did you try to fit in? I guess I will opt for the Express van... much cheaper too.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

rrpalma said:


> Thanks for reading! What size bikes did you try to fit in? I guess I will opt for the Express van... much cheaper too.


I don't even think my son's 20" wheeled GF Precaliber will fit in there upright with the wheels on... It might, but I haven't needed to do that. 
The van is the way to go. I used to have a Ford E150 and it did exactly what you're looking to do... Just not as comfortable as the Suburban.


----------



## rrpalma (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks again for your reply. How much would it be necessary to lean the bike so that it fits as close to vertical as possible?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

rrpalma said:


> Thanks again for your reply. How much would it be necessary to lean the bike so that it fits as close to vertical as possible?


With the front wheel on, you pretty much have to lay it down. I use to do that in my Tahoe when it was just me and not a lot of stuff in the back.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My 29ers would have to lay flat. My son's bike would be on a 45 degree angle. It's easier just to use the T2.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

My brother in law had a mid 2000ish Yukon XL which is the same truck, and even my dirt jump bike wouldn't fit in the back upright with the wheels on, and it's pretty low.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm able to fit 5 bikes in the back of my 01 suburban, but with front wheels removed. I have a pic somewhere... We decided to squish a little and removed the 3rd row seat. My Blur (L) and my wife's Trek (M) went in fork first, then my daughter's Fisher (M) and my son's Trek (S) went in next, forks out. Last of all, my younger son's Trek MT220 went in the middle (wheel still on).

Here's the crappy cell phone pic:


----------

